# Japan's Soryu Class Subs



## tomahawk6 (2 Oct 2016)

Interesting article touting the Soryu class sub as world class.With 22 subs made up of Soryu and the older Oyashio class.Soryu can lat mines and is said to have the capability to carry Type 89 homing torpedoes and the Harpoon.The Soryu has an X tail for better handling in littoral waters.

http://nationalinterest.org/blog/the-buzz/why-japans-soryu-class-submarines-are-so-good-17898


----------

